# Stephii, Berry and Bean..



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 15, 2011)

Not forgetting Squirt and Pudding 

My blog  Thought i'd share. 
http://stephiiberrybean.posterous.com/


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 16, 2011)

http://stephiiberrybean.posterous.com/a-visit-from-the-vet


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 23, 2011)

So i changed the name of my site  

http://somewhereovertherainbow.posterous.com/

also made a new post
http://somewhereovertherainbow.posterous.com/a-sad-happy-day

Enjoy. x


----------

